
New System Can See Through Fog Far Better Than Humans - tancik
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/innovation/this-new-system-can-see-through-fog-far-better-than-humans-180968705/?no-ist
======
kabouseng
This is interesting but I would like to know how their methodology measures up
against SWIR imaging which has the ability to a certain extent to see through
fog / mist / smoke [1], and probably provides a better / higher resolution
image.

[1] - [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oR-
sPAqDmZ0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oR-sPAqDmZ0)

